# Enjoying Raw (feeding time pics)



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Heres the face of pure joy! He is still learning to take his time and chew so Im hanging onto it. 



















Belles a good little chomper


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy dogs! :biggrin: I love it. Great pics.! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos! And your dog is just gorgeous....love the color!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Phemonial pictures! Love those raw feeding pics!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great pics and great looking dogs!


----------

